# Over kill on vampires?



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

So um...my vampire army has gone up to this in number...

300 Zombies
20 Direwolfs
6 Corpse Carts
40 Ghouls
40 Spear Skeletons
80 Sword\Shield Skeletons
3 Black Coachs
5 Blood Knights
2 Terrorgiests
2 Varghulfs
10 Vampires
1 Vampire on Zombie Dragon
1 vampire on Carmine Dragon
5 Wight Kings
1 Mounted Vampire
1 Mounted Wight King
1 Vlad Von Cartstien
1 Mannfred mounted
1 Mannfred on foot
1 Isabella
1 Konrad
10 Necromancers
5-8 vampires

Im afraid to add up the points so......what do you guys think? is this complete over kill to own or just right?


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats a fair few models there mate, but before I get all jealous, let me ask you this -

Do you want to stop buying any Vamps models?

Thats the thing you see: I dont plan on stopping my favourite army just because I've got a few more than I'll ever likely need. The newer ones get new paint jobs with all the new skills I learned before. Rather than see that as a bad thing ( oh no I'll have to repaint everything! ) - I see that as a gradual evolution of my army.

Besides all that "logic" and "sensible" stuff, Vamps just rock. Plain and simple.:victory:

Buy more.:laugh:


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

You will know if its over kill if two things happen;

1). Is it all painted?

2). Do you use them all often?

If you answer No... then perhaps just a tad.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Im still building them...i might even have more.....lol


----------



## Konrad_von_Carstein (Nov 21, 2011)

You sir have a very impressive collection there 5 out of 5 fangs for you haha


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I forgot the 60 - 80 graveguard....they where in a box i didnt even know i had >[email protected]


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

When I read your post I had to refresh the page I was so amazed!

Remember to stop buying and get painting!

Also it's only over kill when the army fills up your house and your family has to go and live somewhere else while you sleep alone with all your little varghulf things! :biggrin:

Can't get a to bigger army!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Overbeing said:


> When I read your post I had to refresh the page I was so amazed!
> 
> Remember to stop buying and get painting!
> 
> ...


Im already having issues storeing my 15000pts of blood angels........Im going to add up the vampires tomorrow =/ and tell my buddy Doug he is going be getting a big ass commission in the new year since i have to convert everything  (corpse carts with horses = win)


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

o.o 
>.O 
>.< 
o.< 
o.o


----------

